# Intel Core i7-2700K Sandy Bridge 3.5GHz



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 25, 2011)

Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-2700K Sandy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623i72700K

Intel Core i7-2700K Sandy Bridge 3.5 GHz CPU Review - Intel Core i7-2700K CPU - Legit Reviews

just a 100mhz speed bump over 2600k. rest same.
to put it short wherever 8150 beat 2600k, 2700k makes up for that.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 25, 2011)

Newegg is quick, very quick, but initial price is in the higher side.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 25, 2011)

*Intel Core i7 2700k released*

A must check for everyone


techPowerUp! - The latest in hardware and gaming


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Intel Core i7 2700k released*

with the release of 2700k - intel has lowered the price of some SB cpus 

*www.tomshardware.com/news/Intel-Sandy-Bridge-core-i7-2700K-processor,13807.html


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 26, 2011)

This is great. Hope the price will come down soon


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 26, 2011)

Basically it is a 2600k clocked a bit higher. Like the i5 750 and 760.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 28, 2011)

In other words, it is nothing but business strategy to keep the customers updated thinking that they are releasing 'new' and 'fresh' processors.


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2011)

but these K sku cpus are targeted at enthusiasts market and OCers - most of them are smart enough to know what they are buying and paying for


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2011)

Intel Core i7 2700K OC rview 

Intel Core i7 2700k Review | KitGuru


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 8, 2011)

topgear said:


> Intel Core i7 2700K OC rview
> 
> Intel Core i7 2700k Review | KitGuru



Thanks for the review link topgear.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 8, 2011)

What you guys fail to see is that the 2700k is cherry-picked while binning.

At lower volts you get better performance.

As the Kitguru review shows, the stock chip handily beats the 2600k.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 8, 2011)

This is one heck of a cpu. Man intel is simply outdoing itself. 

Just a 100mhz increment brings so much into the performance table and the 5ghz stable overclock on air is something scintillating.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 8, 2011)

I just hope they retested the 2600k in this config and did not use an older score.

One thing i've noticed on my 960 is that performance decreases slightly with increase in voltage at same clocks. I


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2011)

if anyone want to get Core i7-2700K just be ready to spend 18.9k 
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...&keyword=2700&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=72


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2011)

Is the performance worth the price as compared to its previous sibling ??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes__


----------



## vickybat (Nov 9, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Is the performance worth the price as compared to its previous sibling ??



Read the kitguru review top gear posted in post # 9. It performs extremely good.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 9, 2011)

If you already have a 2600k dont get this. If building a new setup, definitely get this.


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Read the kitguru review top gear posted in post # 9. It performs extremely good.



found one more review 

Intel Core i7 2700k Flagship Showdown Review - eTeknix

Using Corsair H80 and Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z the core i7 2700k reached 5.3 Ghz :

*www.eteknix.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/cpuzi72700k.png


----------



## gameranand (Nov 10, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> If you already have a 2600k dont get this. If building a new setup, definitely get this.



Well I am asking for new pc which is in waiting list for radeon 7xxx series gpu. Also waiting for improved bulldozer till gpu.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 10, 2011)

might as well go SB-E if you wait till HD7000.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> found one more review
> 
> Intel Core i7 2700k Flagship Showdown Review - eTeknix
> 
> ...




Nice... 
If one can find 55x or 56x multiplier processor, then he may cross 5.5 or even 5.6GHz.


----------



## revolt (Nov 11, 2011)

how inferior is this thing compared to my i7 965


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 11, 2011)

it is -0.5 times inferior.



Spoiler



there is a minus before the 0.5 and not a dash.


----------



## revolt (Nov 11, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> it is -0.5 times inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that dosent make any sense be specific please.
Anyways it seems it is a bit powerfull.
LGA 1366 i have currently.
Nevermind alright time to move on to  990X then.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol revolt, no point getting a 990X now. This is coming from a 960+GTX 580 SLI user.

Wait for the 3930K.

The 2700k is more powerful than the 965.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 11, 2011)

revolt said:


> how inferior is this thing compared to my i7 965



*i7 2600k vs i7 965 extreme*

i7 2700k will be even more ahead. Its much more powerful than your cpu. But no need to change yours now cause it can still hold its own. Go for 22nm ivybridge-E cpu's or even haswell in future. Your platform is pretty good for two more years.


----------



## revolt (Nov 11, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Lol revolt, no point getting a 990X now. This is coming from a 960+GTX 580 SLI user.
> 
> Wait for the 3930K.
> 
> The 2700k is more powerful than the 965.


man! we have similar things then!!Except mine is only a 965. 

3930k is only slightly better.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 11, 2011)

Thats an engineering sample.

Post your full specs mate, we must have closely matching setups. Your 965 must be a C0 revision and my 960 is a D0, which makes mine more OCable in the Base clock.

Intel Core i7 960 Custom watercooled
Asus Rampage III Extreme
Corsair Dominator GT 2000Mhz 3x4GB
Palit GTX 580 3GB SLI
EVGA Crysis 2 Edition GTX 560 Ti //Got the card as a prize
OCZ Vertex 3 MAX IOPS 120GBx2
Old 1TB and 320GB HDDs
Old DVD-RW drive
Corsair AX1200 PSU
Cooler Master HAF-X


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Is the performance worth the price as compared to its previous sibling ??


Nope.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 12, 2011)

Ico the performance is worth it.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> might as well go SB-E if you wait till HD7000.



Lets see what will happen then.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup, because SB-E has A LOT more bandwidth.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Yup, because SB-E has A LOT more bandwidth.



When SB-E is going to release ??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 12, 2011)

Next year. Most probably Q1 2012 (financial quarter).

Right now they released 2700k and 995x to keep the market filled.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2011)

Then its good coz I'll be purchasing new pc when 7xxx series gpu gets launched which will be in Q1 2012 also.


----------



## revolt (Nov 15, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Thats an engineering sample.
> 
> Post your full specs mate, we must have closely matching setups. Your 965 must be a C0 revision and my 960 is a D0, which makes mine more OCable in the Base clock.
> 
> ...



D0 are good but it was designed mainly to fix some bugs.

Anyways
Intel Core i7 965 cooler by Noctua NH
ASUS P6T6-WS-Revolution
g skill 2x4gb DDR3
Thermaltake TR2 1200W
2xZOTAC GTX 580 AMP edition


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes but D0 was also quite a bit more OCable.  Instead of going off topic we should discuss further via PM.


----------

